# Redistribution from a childs view point



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We've all seen are you smarter than a fifth grader? Well these trick or treaters are definitely smarter than all the redistribution crowd combined.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep,it's only fair if it belongs to somebody else. This once great nation has really bred a bunch on morons, ain't we?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> Yep,it's only fair if it belongs to somebody else. This once great nation has really bred a bunch on morons, ain't we?


Well I'm sure a few are still good for something, but my Grandfather would have referred to them all as college educated idiots.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Well I'm sure a few are still good for something, but my Grandfather would have referred to them all as _*college educated idiots*_.


Yep, bunch of them, too.


----------

